# In what order to relate to the motivations/fears of all the types?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

regardless of what your actual type is.

for me: 8>7=4>1>2>3>5>6>9 
Edit: thinking about this more, this is difficult to answer because I relate to a bit all of them. some entirely and others in very specific ways (for example, I relate to 2's desire to be love/be loved, but only by a select few people. I relate to 9's drive for harmony, but more of an _internal_ harmony, with little to no care for social harmony.) 

still, one point I'm trying to make is that it's possible to relate strongly with any of the motivations/fears without being said type.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Going by which motivation/fear is easiest to relate to at face-value, mostly 7. =P Dunno about the rest.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm type 9, INFJ (seems like your MBTI would affect this a lot)-
from most to least:

1, 4, 7, 2, 8, 
5, 3, 6

Approximately. Like you said, there are aspects of each that I relate to. Type 8 is interesting - I have virtually no 8 characteristics, and yet I still feel I understand 8 deeply. I guess thats the power of wings. I totally get the "not being able to appear weak." I fear appearing weak very much so myself, but I express it very differently from how a type 8 would.


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

6w7-2w3-1w2 so/sx ENFP and

2~6>1>4>3>7>8>9~5

~ meaning close but the number that comes first edges out the other by a bit.

The first half I had to decide on actually weren't too hard to figure out, but after about the halfway point, it was difficult to say which type applies to me more or less than another. They're more jumbled in my mind.

These were clear:

I find myself naturally relating to 2 more in these terms, taken at face-value, despite being 6(w7) - I'm very very afraid of being unworthy of love and I do relate strongly to 2(w3). 1 over 4 was pretty easy to sort out. I'm terrified of being bad/defective much more than being without an identity. Might be weird to say (or maybe not), but I'd rather be nobody than be someone who wasn't good or didn't have integrity. But identity and expressing it is still highly important to me. 3 was obvious. The rest were meh.


----------



## LyeLye (Apr 24, 2014)

Relate to: 4=1=3>2>9=7>6>5>8

Objectively, I understand almost every fear, but I really don't relate to 8's fear at all. While it will obviously hurt if I'm manipulated by somebody else, I guess I just don't care enough about the possible pain it could create. Maybe that's the melancholy aspect of my Type 4 personality? I'd rather be feeling the extremes than nothing at all, so I just can't relate to a fear that might restrict me from that.

I relate so much to the fears of 1s and 3s, even if I don't necessarily always act like them. I think that 1s, 3s, and 4s have very similar fears, but it manifests in different ways.

I understand the anxiety of 6s and even their fear of a lack of stability, but I don't relate to that fear at all. Again, I think that's because I'm okay with not having stability in my life. Stability is necessary for some things, but to me it's overrated in other areas. The very nature of life is unstable.

Just my opinion


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

3, 4, 7, 8, 6, 2, 5, 9, 1. 

4, 7 and 8 are all pretty close though. I could see them in any order after 3.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

4 > 6,9 > 1,2,7 > 3,5 > 8


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I relate to 9's drive for harmony, but more of an _internal_ harmony, with little to no care for social harmony.)


Internal harmony = Sp 

Not caring about social harmony = So blindspot

or just Fi :tongue: I kid. I kid.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Bricolage said:


> Internal harmony = Sp
> Not caring about social harmony = So blindspot
> or just Fi :tongue: I kid. I kid.


actually, this is accurate (albeit it would be fallacious to attribute any of the above as single causes)


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> regardless of what your actual type is.
> 
> for me: 8>7=4>1>2>3>5>6>9
> Edit: thinking about this more, this is difficult to answer because I relate to a bit all of them. some entirely and others in very specific ways (for example, I relate to 2's desire to be love/be loved, but only by a select few people. I relate to 9's drive for harmony, but more of an _internal_ harmony, with little to no care for social harmony.)
> ...












Well, duh 


7>2>8>3>5>4>1>6>9


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

2>4=6>1>9>7>3=5>8


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

I would have to say 6>5>9>4>8>7>3>1>2

I practically don't understand the type one fear or the type two fear at all to be honest. I tend to just assume that people love me (the only time I ever get a little bit worried about being loved would be relationship stuff but even then it's usually not a big issue on my mind) and that I'm a decent person who obviously doesn't do everything right, but I don't see it as a big deal. 
The type three fear is not something I truly understand all that well either. I really don't care about how other people value me, all that much. I know how I value myself, and that's the only thing that counts in my brain. 
I guess I try to avoid pain as much as possible... That's really the only way I truly relate to type seven. 
With type eight I can definitely understand burying gentler emotions so that others can't use them to maipulate me. Sometimes I bury them well enough, I don't even know they exist myself. And I can be a bit vampiric, constantly looking for other stuff to fill the void when I go into that mode, which would be akin to type eight lust. 
Type four is the only image type I really relate to. I'm definitely very concerned with only being me. I often refuse to do all sorts of things that may be helpful to me, because they don't "feel" like me. And when I go into chameleon mode it tends to cause me a bit of an identity crisis, because I'm going against who I am. But I wouldn't say I really relate to feeling much shame. Just not something I'm used to experiencing.
I relate a lot to type nine apathy and withdrawal. when negative things occur, I try to focus on the positive, which tends to cause me to retreat to myself. Or I end up just becoming completely apathetic and not caring about anything. I also relate to shoving anger over and over and over so I don't cause drama until it bursts out way way worse than it originally was. I tend to be very peaceful around others as well and not stir the boat unless it's the best strategy in which case I will. I tend to have an everything will just work attitude which means I tend to procrastinate and not get things done, because I'd rather just pretend that they'll take care of themselves and I won't have to deal with it. Of course, once enough anxiety builds up over time that attitude disappears and I promptly deal with the problem. 
With type five, I can heavily heavily relate to not feeling like I'm ok unless I know everything. I don't feel like I'm properly prepared until I have a chance to withdraw and research everything about what I'm doing. That's one of my first go to strategies. Withdraw and make myself as knowledgeable as possible and not reenter the world until that happens.
And then six is my main type, and I guess I can relate every other fear and strategy I use back to my main fear that I am never secure. So my type five knowledge hoarding helps make my world secure. My type nine peacefulness and shoving of anger helps keep my outside world safe etc. And that's what it is all about for me. Whatever is the best strategy is what I use. And those are the strategies I go to over and over to help me deal with my underlying anxiety that I'm out of connection with the world around me, which means I think I know nothing and I must question everything. Because I'm disconnected anything could happen. What happens could be negative or it could be positive, but I always assume the negative because it's safer to prepare for the worst and watch out for it. And that kind of contradicts what I said about pretending everything will always work out, but I tend to keep myself prepared even while also having that attitude. I'm always ready to jump into action even though I don't want to.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Fears - in this order, at least consciously:

Discarding enneagram, 
# 1 fear: losing my sense of self.
# 2 fear: being rejected
# 3 fear: losing autonomy

^_^

[These are the fears, and priorities, I wrote in my diaries and expression before studying enneagram. During trauma I kept writing and fearing "loss of sense of self." Being rejected is huge, always was. I was realistically preparing for "absolute autonomy" by the time I was 14]
_______________________________

5: fear of being useless, helpless or incompetent [to express myself or figure myself out] 
2: fear of being unlovable [the first thing that comes to mind is being replaceable, because I don't stand out enough, I'm just 'plain' and someone settles for me but doesn't really think I'm special. it can also mean being unlovable because I am unworthy of love deep down, because my past isn't 'clean' enough or I am incapable of being decent/good, or because I fail to express who I really am and how I really feel. ]
1: fear of having no integrity [which means not being true to my_self._]
4: fear of being insignificant/ without identity [this would be listed first if I used the additional interpretation: _not knowing who I am, not being able to express myself, fear of losing my sense of self and what makes me who I am, fear of not being able to be who I am and express who I am. aka losing my voice. this was my biggest fear before I lost my voice. I still fear losing my other 'voice' - or any avenue through which to express myself. this has always been my biggest fear, but it can also be interpreted as fear of incompetence at what I do -5- or fear of losing my sense of self or personal integrity - 1- .]
_7: fear of being trapped or deprived, [which to me, means being deprived of the chance to express myself, being trapped in my body when I'm sick, or being deprived of being with the person I love]
8: fear of being manipulated or controlled, or subdued [which to me, means being unable to express myself, being told who to be]
9: fear of loss or detachment from those I love [in my head this equates being unlovable, though I may sometimes fear losing them to circumstance]
3: fear of being worthless [which basically means, my self-expression being useless or having no significance in the world]
6: fear of losing security [this fear crops up only when I start to really be attached to something - because my PTSD kicks in and tells me that I may lose it]


Motivations:

4: to find myself and my significance
7 (and 8??): to maintain freedom, to control my own resources, autonomy, not to be controlled by anyone
1: to have integrity, for my integrity & values be incorruptible by outside influence
2: to be lovable, to become my ideal self (image? but also beyond image)

... fuzzier after that, though I can relate to all of the motivations.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Animal said:


> Fears - in this order, at least consciously:
> 
> Discarding enneagram,
> # 1 fear: losing my sense of self.
> ...


Those sum up my basic fears pretty well. I think fear of leading a meaningless, mundane existence is one for me also. That's pretty much the 4 "insignificant" thing.

Using what you've typed out (I'm lazy):

4: fear of being insignificant/ without identity - it's way too much a theme for me to not say I relate to it the most...I've had thoughts I felt to be so horrible that they left me numb, and they were simply along the lines of "I have no identity".
2: fear of being unlovable - this is a really conscious fear; it's like a nasty voice in my head on repeat5: fear of being useless, helpless or incompetent - I have anxiety over not having enough emotional energy & practical ability to cope with life, also not having the autonomy to be who I am & meet my needs because of demands from others 
3: fear of being worthless - this is more of a sinking feeling that there is no place for me in the world, that I don't matter to anyone, especially as much as they may matter to me
1: Of being corrupt/evil, defective - I have a strong sense of being defective, so much I cannot say I fear it, but believe it. I also feel "bad" at core, as if I am lacking some a goodness others have. In one of my most melodramatic moments in life, I broke down in tears to a friend and said "I just feel like I am BAD all the time". I think this is something more like "not good enough" in that 4 feeling insignificant way than an "evil" though.
8: fear of being manipulated or controlled, or subdued - any sense of begin emotionally manipulated really riles me. I'd say this angers me more than I have anxiety over it, but obviously I fear it if I'm so sensitive to it. Attempts to subdue me are patronizing and anger me also. 
9: fear of loss or detachment from those I love - I am terrible about "missing" people I have actual relationships with. I'm getting better, but I'm almost ashamed at how much I disappear into my own world & forget to "miss" them. But I fear not being important to them, especially as important as they are to me, and certainly I fear rejection & abandonment. For me, it's more about emotional connection than physical presence
7: fear of being trapped or deprived - I feel this when I give up independence. Even car pooling is hard for me; I've felt "kidnapped" at times. I go it alone to keep "freedom", including a physical freedom to meet needs & not feel deprived.
6: fear of losing security - I'm super, super naive about "security". My paranoid e6 mom & I really clash here, because she thinks I take a lot of unnecessary risks. I treat money like the frivolous crap it is; I will never put faith in it to secure me in anyway. I am not fearless, just oblivious. I don't have a driving need for this. When I think about it, I really am a "dauntless" 4. Security for me can also be experienced as a straight-jacket & it feels like an illusion, so why bother.


Motivations:
4: To find themselves and their significance (to create an identity) - Again, the overriding theme
2: To feel loved - yes, this is big 
1: To be good, to have integrity, to be balanced - another big one
3: To feel valuable and worthwhile - less so than the above ones, but I do want to feel like I am worth people's time/energy. However, I don't need to be "useful", but perhaps find some niche that lets me be me & somewhat celebrated for it
5: To be capable and competent - I do have this motivation, but also an easier time fulfilling it than my fears over it would suggest
7: To be satisfied and content; to have their needs fulfilled - I feel this more emotionally & creatively. I want some self-fulfillment in life, but it's not above wanting a higher purpose/meaning
8: To protect themselves (to be in control of their own life & destiny) - control, yes, but I don't feel a strong need to protect myself, well, maybe emotionally, but I withdraw more than I put walls up
6: To have security and support - I have little motivation for security. Support is something I may desire, but I am not motivated enough to pursue it, so that when I need it, I may complain I don't have it
9: To have inner stability "peace of mind" - It's crazy how little I desire this. I admit I get addicted to the inner turmoil. Things being too placid is almost boring


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Tsk, @_Animal_ inspired me to do a somewhat proper post for this. I'm bad at ranking stuff, though, so I'm just gonna list this in order, and anyone who cares to read through my ramblings can get an idea of how I relate through that.


* *




*Type 1:* Well, I would say I'm already rather lacking in integrity, or my idea of perfection, and that I'm rather defective, so it's not something I really fear. Then again... when I think about how much worse I could have the potential to be, in the right (or wrong) situation, I do hate myself a bit more than usual. That, and I do hate saying something wrong, and being corrected, so I would prefer being mostly right. Overall, though, most of the worry I have over being a bad person, is of the consequences such badness could have (punishment, or whatever), than the badness itself.
*Type 2: *At times I do feel crappy over being so useless (and more "needy" than the other person), and sure, I like to be liked. This is not a type I resonate with strongly, though. There's a limit to how much meaning I get out of being of use to someone else, and I don't feel too driven to gain love (the thought of love even makes me uneasy in a way). So I would rank this type lower.
*Type 3:* Hmm, I often alternate between feeling like I'll never be good enough at anything, and fretting over how I'm wasting my (supposed) potential. I do to some degree feel like I got to "earn" my worth, and like a lesser human being for never having accomplished anything. And I regret not being more ambitious growing up (I mean, when I was younger I barely gave a shit about these things). I'm not actually very driven by these motivations etc., and in the end I don't find it very meaningful despite the ego-boost, but still... I fret over these things enough that I would still rank it somewhat high. In a way, I even think my drive to be liked has more to do with the sense of accomplishment it brings to win someone over than the wish to be loved.
*Type 4:* I do worry a lot about being boring, both in my inner and outer life, and will feel rather rejected if someone doesn't show interest in what I feel is a significant part of my ~self~. At the same time I don't want to express myself too ostentatiously as it would feel pretentious and try-hard (and not very authentic lol) I actually don't relate to this type too strongly if I take it at face-value, though. I don't exactly worry about losing my sense of self, as I've always felt like I have a decent sense of self. I also don't worry too much about being fake, because I it's not like I can put up an image even if I wanted to. Now I might feel uneasy if I'm being dishonest about myself somehow, but I think that'd be more related to my 6-core as I would worry about how people might react when they DO find out if I'm not open from the start. Blah blah.
*Type 5:* Fear of being helpless and incapable? Feeling like the world is rather overwhelming and demanding? Yep. Going by the basic fear I'd rank this type high I guess, even though I don't feel like I can relate to the actual type much. Oh, I can feel frustrated when I'm unable to understand something, but at the same time I enjoy the sense of mystery it can bring. So I wouldn't say I want full understanding of anything, unless it's really necessary. Like say I would die if I couldn't figure out the answer to something. Hmm.
*Type 6:* Yeah I'm not gonna lie, the thought of losing security sucks. A lot. I also hate how uncertain I can be, though that's partly because I worry about saying or doing something wrong and looking stupid. Hum. As for support... well it's nice to have some kind of validation.
*Type 7:* Sigh... 
*Type 8:* I do hate the thought of being controlled. I wouldn't say I go around actively fearing it a lot, but when I feel it happening I get rather pissy or disturbed at least, and losing my autonomy sounds like one of the worst things that could happen. Somewhat ironically, I dislike my own anger because it makes me feel like I'm giving someone else power over me by getting angry at them.
*Type 9:* Well, something I wish I could have peace of mind so I would have an easier time sleeping at night, but then again, I'd rather I didn't need sleep at all. Still, lately I've been feeling on edge and overwhelmed a lot, and it can be rather exhausting. You know that "nails on a chalkboard"-sound. That comes the closest to describing my main-feel these days. I hate feeling so uncomfortable most of the time. At the same time I hate the thought of being numb (boring...), and _some _conflict is necessary to feel alive. As for loss and separation? I guess that sucks quite a bit. I never quite got over having to move away from the town I grew up in as a kid (and my best friend). Fuck, I wish I could return to my childhood. Although I don't miss how obnoxious I was as a kid... Not that I'm much less obnoxious now. Anyway, I do wish I could feel more content sometimes, and 9 seems like the best type for that I guess.




^Posting this shit before going to bed, so hopefully I won't regret it after getting some sleep. =P


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

4>2>5>8>7>1>3>9>6


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I think my biggest fear is of being an inconvenience to others, which is really annoying because it completely contradicts the way I behave. :dry: And my biggest motivation would be becoming somebody respected, looked up to, and good to be around. So I guess I have a really 9-ish fear and I go about it in a 3-ish way.

9>3>7>2>6>4>1>8>5


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

hmmmm I'd go with 8->3->5->6->4->2->9->7... If it were possible I would definitely be a 1w2 8w9 3w2 tritype


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Type 6: fear of being unprotected, exposed, vulnerable, unable to defend myself, lack of inner guidance, lack of support, lack of know the right thing, to be under an abusive authority, to be used and fall into abusive relationships

> 

Type 7: fear of being bored, to face my inner world, to be stuck in monotony and routine, fear of being left out and don't experience everything i can, fear of being closed up, stucked, without any kind of future possibilities 

>

Type 4: fear of being invaluable, fear of being vulgar common like most people, fear of being defective, left out, to be forgotten and don't have any special place on people's life 


>

Type 8: fear of being abused, bullied, controlled, tamed down, restricted, to lose my freedom, to be unable to defend myself 


That's pretty much my basic fears.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

OrangeAppled said:


> Those sum up my basic fears pretty well. I think fear of leading a meaningless, mundane existence is one for me also. That's pretty much the 4 "insignificant" thing.


I have a visceral fear of death, like most people. But sometimes I feel like I am _more _afraid of living a meaningless life.

When I was 16 and almost died, I was afraid of dying without ever having released my albums, recorded my songs, written my stories. Since the illness stripped me of my voice, I became existentially lost, robbed of my sense of self and purpose. When I say I fear losing my sense of self, the first thing I think of is when I lost my singing voice (which had been my passion, purpose, career and identity until I lost it at 16)... and I kept writing in my diary.. "loss of sense of self." The fear was living a meaningless life, being without passion, without purpose, without identity, without a sense of who I am and why I am here. Just going through school.. going through all the mundane steps to survive.. but not really LIVING. Not standing for something, believing in something, embodying something, _being_ something.

To quote a tweet I wrote a year or so back..
_We don't really live until we know what we are willing to die for. My dreams may never come true but I will die before I stop chasing them.


_Having lost the ability to chase a specific dream, I am more than aware of what it feels like to lose purpose or meaning.. and it is definitely terrifying. 

I guess what I'm saying is - I completely agree and you phrased it better, but this is exactly what I meant by "loss of sense of self." A life without meaning. No place in the world. No...significance? Losing the ability to be who I am, know who I am, express who I am, and follow my heart.. which is basically what gives life meaning.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Without regard to Enneagram, I would say my fears and motivations are as follows:

1: Fear that nobody will ever love me the way I feel like I deserve. In my head this has less to do with my self worth as it does my perception of other people's ability to appreciate certain aspects of people that I believe are valuable or meaningful.

2: Fear that I will not do anything notable in my life. This has to do with perception of myself as competent and capable of doing anything, though philosophically I believe that these things don't matter very much on a grand scale if they're not exercised and honed.

3: Deep fear that I am not good enough to not do the things I want to in my life. That others will not recognize how capable I am and admire me for it because I am not that capable. If this fear ever came to be, I'm not sure I would be able to function. I wouldn't want to give the people that have instilled these fears in me the satisfaction of being right about me.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Bearing in mind that my familiarity with the Enneagram is not as good as it could be...

1=5=6 > 9 > 4 > 2=3 > 8 > 7


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know what type this would relate to, I am sure my friends will educate me.

My greatest fear is being crazy, finding out I am poison, like my mother. She purposefully slit her wrists in front of me when I was six, turning so my brother and I could watch the blood spiral and drip down her fingertips. Unfortunately, she survived. It fucked me up a little.

So I keep all emotions under wraps and fear them terribly. I am surprisingly comfortable with my fury, because its lightning flash quick and then I work through them logically and forgive as thoroughly as possible. However, tender ones cause me horrible anxiety and pain.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Ooh, fun.

4 > 9 or 5 > 1 > 2 or 6 >8 or 3 > good ol' 7


*4. *Really no explanation needed. 

*9.* I super much fear loss and separation, and am disturbed by inner restlessness (but I'm always restless anyway). 

*5.* I also strongly fear being incompetent and useless, and not knowing how to effectively be part of the world. I learn from a distance until I feel competent (which I never do). I am a super hoarder within my inner world.

*1.* I don't know if I really _fear _being corrupted - I feel like I have accepted that I am. But I do seek integrity and to be a "good person"... my ethical framework is a big part of my identity. But not enough to always behave honourably, haha. I'm more inclined to do what needs to be done in the moment, even if it sorta conflicts with my bigger beliefs, as long as it doesn't _severely _violate my morals. 

*6.* I sort of fear a lack of guidance, while also not really trusting whatever guidance I receive. I like security but not enough to go too far out of my way to obtain it. But I do want things to believe in, very much so, really. 

*2.* I don't know, blabla, two stuff. I mostly just relate to this when I'm disintegrating and feel like I have nothing more to offer in terms of intrinsic worth, so I might as well be needed.

*8.* I don't really _fear _being controlled by others, but mainly because I feel detached enough to be confident that no one really does control me. But... I'm super repelled by the idea of being too heavily depended on, or depending too heavily on others. Like super much. 

*3. *I guess I fear being worthless but I don't know, it's not a huge concern of mine in a larger societal context or framework. I give up on being traditionally successful, though it's kind of a learned helplessness thing.

*7. *I don't fear being trapped in pain, although I hate pain, I succumb to it. It is comfortable, in some ways embrace it, would be lost without it. Haha. So I'm, you know, a four. I'm also very adaptable and don't feel like I have a lot of pressing needs that always need to be met... and when my certain needs are in fact denied, I just kind of shrug because I expect that to happen, haha. 


I WONT HAVE TIME TO READ OTHER ANSWERS TIL LATER BUT I HOPE OTHER PEOPLE EXPLAIN LIKE THIS
I FIND IT VERY INTERESTINg
THANKS


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

4>7>1=3>5>2>6>8...I think. Certainly the 8 is weak because I'm always manipulated and abused for other people's enjoyment.

My strongest ones:

*4*: Afraid of being like everyone else, strongly anti-philistine, need to feel special and different, simultaneously narcissistic and self-loathing (more of a 4w3 thing than 4w5)
*7*: Hatred of ennui/perpetual boredom, need stimulation and contentment, rarely take anything seriously, crave diverse experiences‒"live like you're dying"
*1*: Need to be ethically correct, perfectionist, try to _always_ follow the Golden Rule, prone to correcting people
*3*: 3w2 tendencies‒need to feel loved, to "sparkle," hyper aware of social image
*5*: Knowledge makes me feel powerful, need to _know _things inside and out, bookworm, and also since 5 goes to 8 I'm super competitive at knowledge based and trivia games


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I fear waking up one day realizing my life wasn't chosen by me and I did what the program told me to do. I fear mindless conformity and giving up, just going on automatic, being dead while alive, not making any choice, not feeling this is of my own. I fear losing my autonomy and sense of self. I fear being too dependent on others for the same reason. I hope to avoid being in a position where I let others carry my baggage/weight, that's my shit; I even think I do it for their wellbeing. I fear living a vacuous life, that I didn't experience enough from life, a life that wasn't worth living, a waste of human potential, nothing to be proud of, nowhere to find significance. And I'm not motivated, which strengthens the fear, rubbing it off on my face because doing nothing is exactly giving up and conforming to the life that I just got because I didn't made any bold statement of who I was and I followed the invisible script. So pretty much 4, 3, 7, 6 and 9 just in the motivation part (because I don't fear loss or separation).


----------



## Eclipsed (Jun 3, 2012)

3, 4, 5, 7, 8 > 1, 9 > 2, 6

I had trouble deciding between the first five, so I just lumped them all together :tongue: I'm definitely a core four, but on a surface level I relate very much to all of those types (and I can't narrow anything down to save my life )


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

@Eclipsed, same here… I copied and pasted the type motivations/fears into a word document and am trying to rank them, to debatable success XD

Maybe something like this:

4, 6 > 1 > 5, 8, 9 >> 2 >> 3 > 7


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

-Alpha- said:


> Without regard to Enneagram, I would say my fears and motivations are as follows:
> 
> 1: Fear that nobody will ever love me the way I feel like I deserve. In my head this has less to do with my self worth as it does my perception of other people's ability to appreciate certain aspects of people that I believe are valuable or meaningful.
> 
> ...


based on this, I could easily see 3w2 or perhaps even (less likely) Social 2w3


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> based on this, I could easily see 3w2 or perhaps even (less likely) Social 2w3


I think I'm too individualistic and standofish. My focus is definitely social, but I would never allow anyone to know for any reason that I cared. I pretty honestly don't believe people are capable of the type of depth that I conceive of. I think of people as mostly hollow puppets whose shallowness I manipulate to validate my own ego. I think if you met me and saw how badly I polarized against things I didn't like, you'd agree on 3w4.

I think, anyway.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

-Alpha- said:


> I think I'm too individualistic and standofish. My focus is definitely social, but I would never allow anyone to know for any reason that I cared. I pretty honestly don't believe people are capable of the type of depth that I conceive of. I think of people as mostly hollow puppets whose shallowness I manipulate to validate my own ego. I think if you met me and saw how badly I polarized against things I didn't like, you'd agree on 3w4.
> I think, anyway.


fair enough


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> fair enough


If it were possible, though I'd go so far as to consider triple attachment. I relate pretty strongly to all of them.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

-Alpha- said:


> If it were possible, though I'd go so far as to consider triple attachment. I relate pretty strongly to all of them.


you mean 3-6-9?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

This is hard.

4 >>> 9 >> 5 >> 2 > 6 > 7 = 1 > 3 > 8

I feel like INFP 4w5 *sp* can seem like an individualistic, restrained, anti conformist, quirky and martyr-like version of 2 even without disintegrating.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you mean 3-6-9?


Confusion of terms on my part. 

I meant 234. In order of how much, however, 3 by a long shot followed by 4, then 2.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

4>3>5=9>8>7>6>2>1>


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

2=3=4(they all sound the same to me)>6=8>7>9>5>1


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

1=4=6>2>5>3>9>8>7


----------

